# Is Astro turf a good house training aid.



## PrincessLeia (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi all

Our 16 week old pup is taking a while to grasp toilet training. There has been some improvement but we appear to have taken a step back recently. This has been since we put down a strip of Astro turf in our back garden (it is totally paved as it’s a small courtyard). She regularly uses the turf and infact doesn’t use any other part of the garden now, but we’ve also had an increase of ‘accidents’ in doors. I wonder if this is just coincidence as I know she’s young still. I would love to hear the forums views?
Thanks Anne


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

We were lucky with toilet training I think. Lucky seems to be used to a texture for his toilet, so he goes on grass or leaves and did so from an early age. It seems some dogs like a texture/surface like that. 

Other than that, I just used to take him out every hour in the day. By 16 weeks it was every 2-3. So he had plenty chances and I noticed his routine relative to food and play times. 

The mixture of texture/surface, regularity and habits seemed to do it for us.


----------

